# Bees wax for cutting boards



## DraftsmanRick (Jan 8, 2010)

I normally use walnut oil, General finishes salad bowl finish, or mineral oil to finish my boards. My question is where do you get bees wax at? Is this the same bees wax i see at grocery stores and pharmacy's that some people put on their hands for skin care?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I googled Bees wax and found it at eBeehoney.com. You can buy it in several different sizes. 1 lb. is $14 with free shipping.


----------



## cheford (Aug 3, 2009)

I bought mine at a local craft store. Michael's I think. But all craft stores should have it. I heated mineral oil and then melted bees wax into it to make a paste. Works great.


----------



## kine97 (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought it from online, and it had a weird, unpleasant smell to it. I tossed that (3 lbs. worth) and went to Hobby Lobby and bought some for about $14 a pound. It smelled like honey and worked great. I melted it down in some heated mineral wax (I heated the oil in the microwave, and dropped in small chunks of beeswax to melt) and made the paste. I use it to condition boards after they've been finished in mineral oil.


----------



## DraftsmanRick (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! I Appreciate the info! I bought Carnuba wax from Woodcraft along time ago but its too expensive.

Have a great day!


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

All the above sites for beeswax will work but you should consider finding a beekeeper in your area (There are more around than you think.). I would expect the price to be a little better than the craft stores, or at least save the online shipping, and while you are there you can also pick up some good local honey.

I have been using mixtures of beeswax and different oils for years. For cutting boards mixing it with food grade mineral oil is best. Just like about anything else, all beeswax is not the same. Beeswax that is going to be used on cutting boards should be rendered from "cappings". Capping wax is the wax bees use to seal the honey in the comb and is removed by the beekeeper to access the honey. It has been made by the bees just prior to the harvest. It is the purest form of beeswax. It should have a pleasant smell, and have the color of butter, or slightly more golden. If you are getting dark brown olive colored wax it is not from cappings and probably came from melting honeycomb that was in the brood chamber. Although some find the color more appealing this is an inferior wax and should not be used for cutting boards. There are many reasons for this but if you saw old brood comb before it was melted you would better understand why. Always specify capping wax and if it is dark, walk away. (I make take some flack for this, but it is true.)

And if you seek out a local beekeeper you may find you have a little more in common than you think. Most beekeeping equipment is wooden and the beekeeper almost always builds his/her own equipment. You can always get in a discussion about the joints used in making the equipment, use of glue or nails or both. One disclaimer and word of warning: Beekeepers are very opinionated, and generally prefer to talk than listen. 

I am curious Theresa, what color was the wax you threw away and also if you can describe the smell.


----------

